# Has anyone ever used BRONCO spray for mites?



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Bronco spray for mite and lice on their pigeons?

I was told that it works well.


----------



## Normie (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought a vapona no pest strip from Canadian Tire. I hang it in my loft and coops and I have no problems with mites or scaly leg mites. I'm not sure if you can get itinerary the US or not. It lasts from 3 to 4 mths and costs about 12.00.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

is that for horses?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes it's for horses & yes it works well 4 years now on my pigeons,chickens , dogs , cats & horses. & yes my watch llama. I spray pigeons on underwings , vent & neck if I see any there .


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

I use pigeon spray protector from foys. It works realy well.

Thanks


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for the replies


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ivermectin in their bath water is also very effective.....that's what I do.


----------

